

Paul Graham Versus Iron Man - xirium
http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-bin/fight.cgi?q0=%22Paul%20Graham%22&q1=%22Iron%20Man%22

======
softbuilder
This could be a long list.

<http://snipurl.com/2b32f>

<http://snipurl.com/2b339>

<http://snipurl.com/2b33j>

------
epi0Bauqu
If there was one story I could vote down...

